# Prima di postare nuove news entrate e leggete



## Tifo'o (5 Gennaio 2013)

Abbiamo notato che dopo avvisi su avvisi, il concetto non è ancora stato capito. *Prima di aprire una discussione*, VI prego di leggere e seguire le istruzioni nel link qua sotto. 

http://www.milanworld.net/niente-copia-incolla-e-niente-link-da-altri-siti-vt2167.html

*Atrimenti i contenuti copiaincollati e i topic contenenti link ad altri siti verranno cancellati.*

Ragazzi per favore rispettate queste poche cose, noi dello staff non possiamo controllare tutte le discussioni. Aiutateci anche voi. Questo forum vuole migliorare sempre di più, e per farlo occorre soprattutto il vostro aiuto.

Grazie


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2013)

Aggiungo che chi vuole darci una mano a postare qualche news è sempre ben accetto. Basta fare quello che fanno tutti gli altri siti della terra: leggere le notizie sui siti principali (gazzetta, ansa e altre agenzie) e sintetizzarli in 2-3 righe riportando i concetti chiave.


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Mario scusa la domanda scema, ma m'è venuto un dubbio... se c'è da riportare un virgolettato? Si sintetizza anche quello o si può riportare pari?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], per quanto mi riguarda non c'è problema.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2013)

ok va bene


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Mario scusa la domanda scema, ma m'è venuto un dubbio... se c'è da riportare un virgolettato? Si sintetizza anche quello o si può riportare pari?



Il virgolettato riportalo tranquillamente


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2013)

up


----------



## honey9 (7 Giugno 2013)

Ho aperto due topic, uno con la storia del torneo e l'altro con il calendario.


----------

